# Razer Mamba vs Naga



## Kewl Munky

Anyone know some important differences? I know that the Mamba has the option of wired and wireless where you can detach the cable once the battery is charged, and I know that the Naga has all the extra buttons geared for MMO players. I also read that the Naga's software doesn't have as many settings, but as for the laser's specifications they both have a 3.5G laser, 5600dpi, and 100Mhz pooling rate.

Why is the Naga Only $80 while the Mamba is $130?


----------



## ScottALot

I'm wondering the same thing. Though, it's Razer, they'll price anything freakin' high.


----------



## Calibretto

I think the Naga is extremely stupid. C'mon, _twelve_ thumb buttons? It's almost as bad as the OpenOffice mouse. Just use your keyboard, people.


----------



## lubo4444

Why dont you get logitech or something else? I had some bad experience with Razer products.


----------



## Computer_Freak

i honestly wont pay that much for any mouse

I bought the Cyber Sniper Stinger, and its a brilliant buy

* cheap,
* EXTREMELY comfrotable (i actually cannot describe how comfortable it is), 
* on the fly DPI switching, 
* easy to use software (macro's, mouse setting etc), 
* 4 way scrolling, 
* laser sensor up to 3200DPI, 
* 1000MHz polling rate, 
* weight system (its amazing at how much of a difference the weights actually make)
* comes with extra feet (ive had my mouse for a year, and the feet arent even worn in, and im on hte computer about 6 - 10 hours a day.) 
* slides well

but i think one of the best things is that the buttons are not in your way, but the are quickly accesible. like the side butttons. your thumb can rest comfortably, without pushing any buttons (even if you squeeze), but move your thumb up very slightly, and you on the button.

trust me, its a brilliant buy.

i wanted teh Razer Deathadder, but, this was half the price, and imho, much better.


----------



## Kewl Munky

Computer_Freak said:


> i honestly wont pay that much for any mouse
> 
> I bought the Cyber Sniper Stinger, and its a brilliant buy
> 
> * cheap,
> * EXTREMELY comfrotable (i actually cannot describe how comfortable it is),
> * on the fly DPI switching,
> * easy to use software (macro's, mouse setting etc),
> * 4 way scrolling,
> * laser sensor up to 3200DPI,
> * 1000MHz polling rate,
> * weight system (its amazing at how much of a difference the weights actually make)
> * comes with extra feet (ive had my mouse for a year, and the feet arent even worn in, and im on hte computer about 6 - 10 hours a day.)
> * slides well
> 
> but i think one of the best things is that the buttons are not in your way, but the are quickly accesible. like the side butttons. your thumb can rest comfortably, without pushing any buttons (even if you squeeze), but move your thumb up very slightly, and you on the button.
> 
> trust me, its a brilliant buy.
> 
> i wanted teh Razer Deathadder, but, this was half the price, and imho, much better.



I was possibly thinking of getting the mamba, mainly because of the removable cord and I wanted to see how much better a higher DPI may be. I currently have a lachesis which I found for only $50 at best buy. Has 4000 DPI, 1000Mhz pooling rate, and the buttons are easy to use along with on the fly DPI switching.

I really just wanted to see if I was missing a reason as to why the mamba is so much more or if it being wireless is all there is to it.


----------



## TaURiN*e

Some serious advice here for you pal... Buy a Microsoft Sidewinder X6 you wont regret it, i have had mine for 3 years approx and have never had a problem ! Interchangable weighting too! 

Take the advice..


----------

